# gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9 freezes on boot

## pangloss

Just emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9 and upon reboot, after the grub menu selection, the following fills the screen:

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt       : 2: 3 [A] > GSI 7 level low > IRQ 7

                                                       audit: intializing netlink socket disa

bled

audit   98294385  9 :  : initialized

                                                       highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knsfd copyright C  996 okir@monad swb de

                                                        

                                                       Initializing Crytographic API

```

After that, the system is frozen. Any idea what this could be???

Thankfully, my 2.6.8-r8 kernel starts fine.

----------

## pangloss

So I have some more information, in case this helps any of you playing at home to diagnose:

After removing Power Management, Cryptographic API, HIGHMEM, NFS support from the kernel/modules (it's getting to be a pretty spare kernel), I get the following message:

```

PCI: IRQ   for device       : : f      doesn t match PIRQ mask   try pci=usepirqmask

                                                              PCI: Found IRQ    for device    :  :  f

PCI: Sharing IRQ         with      :  : d 2

                                                              PCI: Sharing IRQ    with    : 2:

audit: initializing netlink socket disabled

                                                               audit   983 2646 899:    : initialized

```

Passing pci=usepirqmask doesn't fix the problem, however. Instead I get:

```

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX ICH [8 86 24cc] at     :  : f

                                                             PCI: Found IRQ    for device    :  :  f

PCI: Sharing IRQ         with      :  : d 2

                                                              PCI: Sharing IRQ    with    : 2:

audit: initializing netlink socket disabled

                                                               audit   983 2988 55:    : initialized

```

The saga continues...

Removed all host USB support. Same errors. (with or without pci=usepirqmask). 

Unsetting CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX (really this is getting silly) gives the same messages.

FYI,  this is a vanilla gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9 running on a Dell Latitude D600 (no problems using any of the 2.6.8 series--although I didn't try r10). Only "deviant" things I have going are LVM2, udev, and gensplash.

----------

## pangloss

I'm really enjoying this thread. Everyone that's posted has been very thoughtful and intelligent  :Wink: 

I tried gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1, same problems.

However, on a lark, I disabled the framebuffer support, and it works! No gensplash, but seems to be working fine otherwise.

FWIW, I was using vesafb-tng when I had framebuffer support set.

----------

## desertstalker

Try with the radeonfb I have a D600 also and radeonfb works fine with gensplash.  though I get some funny colours sometimes.  A vt switch fixes that.  vesafb may also work (not sure never tried).

I got the same theing as you did with vesafb-tng but the system contines to boot behing the screen ( if I wait a min then press Ctrl + Alt + Del then it will reboot.

Hope this helps

----------

## miknight

Can you post your GRUB's menu.lst (grub.conf)? It may be that you need to adjust your resolution spec from the hex to something like http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Grub_configuration_-_example

----------

## pangloss

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1400x1050-32@60,mtrr,vram:32 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

```

desertstalker, can you post your grub.conf entry using radeonfb, too? my display looks really wrong when i use radeonfb (fonts way too large)--but it's better than the errors i was getting with vesafb-tng. i really don't understand what changed since 2.6.8 that caused this.

----------

## Gentree

try vesafb , there seem to issues with vesafb-tng  :Cool: 

----------

## TheKat

Accidental post to wrong group, and now can't delete it. Sorry guys!

 *Quote:*   

> Everything seems to work, except fbsplash seems to be quite delayed in starting up.
> 
> The system starts booting fine, however the 'silent' splash does not start until after swap is initialized (ie: the kernel finishes booting and udev is brought up, then the silent splash starts).
> 
> I'm slightly confused because I have another system where silent splash starts up half way through kernel boot.
> ...

 Last edited by TheKat on Thu Nov 11, 2004 5:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bob P

 *pangloss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After that, the system is frozen. Any idea what this could be???
> 
> Thankfully, my 2.6.8-r8 kernel starts fine.

 

i think i saw your problem on bugzilla earlier today.

----------

## desertstalker

here is my grub.conf for radeonfb

```
title=Gentoo Linux:  Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r3

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3-5 root=/dev/hda3 video=radeonfb:1400x1050-32@60 splash=verbose,theme:emergence-mod

        initrd /fbsplash
```

Hope it helps

----------

